# Pictures of you and your Goldens



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Bumping up.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Handsome boy!


----------



## Bwygans (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## littlemoonbeam (Feb 1, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Handsome boy!


Thank you! I think he has too!


----------



## littlemoonbeam (Feb 1, 2021)

Bwygans said:


> View attachment 886239


I love a good action shot


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Here's amber and I a couple of years ago at the saratoga national park about half an hour from home.


----------



## Jennybaby (Sep 3, 2020)

Jenny and I @ Pier 39, San Francisco, CA.


----------



## stsmark (Feb 1, 2020)

The girls and I in our neighborhood.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Storm, Rey and I last fall 
4th of July Canyon, NM


----------



## kailynnbowling (Nov 11, 2021)

*My dearest friend and my love "LARA"*


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Taken more than 20 years ago, but still my absolute favorite pic of me and my dogs.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

This is a picture with explanation 
I hate having my picture taken, but asked DH if he could take a picture of me and Addy sitting on our favorite bench....
which we do every morning, without our noticing......
this is the outcome


----------

